# Which lens should i buy?



## kavinsc (Apr 25, 2011)

I currently own a nikon d7000 with the Sigma 18-200mm OS lens (it was due to a limited budget). I will be going to yellowstone national park this summer which should be a great photography experience and Im looking to invest in one more lens. Between the following which one would you recommend for the price?

AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.4D
AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.4G
AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8D
AF-S DX NIKKOR 35mm f/1.8G

Also i cant seem to figure out y the nikon 50mm f/1.4G is $140 more than the nikon 50mm f/1.4D ? Would it make a difference on the d7000 because i can control aperature on the body

Any help would be useful! thanks!


----------



## kavinsc (Apr 29, 2011)

Also ill add the new NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8G to the list! CAN any1 help? this thread has got almost 100 views with 0 replies!


----------



## KmH (Apr 29, 2011)

Learn about lenses, what focal length is all about, and what aperture does. Then you will know if the lens you are consideering buying will do what you want/need it to do.

The Sigma superzoom has many design compromises so it can cover an 11x+ zoom range. None of the compromises are good for image quality.

None of the lenses you've listed are wide angle enough to do landscapes well, and are to short, focal length wise, to photograph wild animals.


----------



## KmH (Apr 29, 2011)

kavinsc said:


> Also i cant seem to figure out y the nikon 50mm f/1.4G is $140 more than the nikon 50mm f/1.4D ? Would it make a difference on the d7000 because i can control aperature on the body


No because you would also control the aperture of the AF 50 mm f/1.4D with the front command dial on the D7000. The aperture ring on the f/1.4D gets manually  locked at it's max aperture to function correctly on the D7000.

The AF-S 50 mm f/1.4G is a newer design/materials, and has a SWM auto focus motor the AF 50 mm f/1.4D does not have. The AF 50 mm f/1.4D's focus mechanics are driven by a focus motor in the D7000. There is a screw-drive coupling between the D lens and the D7000.

Here are the key features of Nikon's F-mount for bodies that have an auto focus motor in them:


----------



## kavinsc (Apr 29, 2011)

Alright thanks for the help! I want a prime lens for portraits rather than landscapes so just disregard what i said about yellowstone national park. Out of the 5 lenses Ive listed:

AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.4D
AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.4G
AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8D
AF-S DX NIKKOR 35mm f/1.8G
AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8G (Coming out soon)

Which would you recommend for portraits in terms of DOF and image quality?
Once again thanks for all the advice. Ive only just entered the world of photography so im new to terms/concepts! Thanks


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 29, 2011)

If it's mainly for one trip. Rent a lens or two or three. 

I'm a big fan of having one or two good general use lenses and then renting really good specialty lenses when needed. 

For me my main 2 lenses are a sigma 24-70 f2.8 and a canon 50 f1.8

I love landscape photography but can really only get out to great destinations once or twice a year. 

If you start needing that kind of lens more often then it's time to maybe buy.


----------



## kavinsc (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome Thanks! Is there any website you recommend me rent from ?

[Edit]:
Looks like Im gonna be renting this lens:
http://www.lensgiant.com/Rent_Nikon_17_55mm_AF_S_f_2_8G_IF_ED_DX_p/n080.htm

Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 30, 2011)

kavinsc said:


> Is there any website you recommend me rent from


 
Rent professional cameras or camera lenses for Canon, Nikon, Sony, Olympus
LensRentals.com - Rent Canon, Nikon, Olympus, or Sony Lenses


----------



## mrpink (May 1, 2011)

kavinsc said:


> Awesome Thanks! Is there any website you recommend me rent from ?
> 
> [Edit]:
> Looks like Im gonna be renting this lens:
> ...


 
I own that lens, it is great for indoor photography.  It is not really as wide as one would want for landscapes, that is why I have the Nikkor 10-24mm 3.5:4.  That lens is made for Yellowstone.

I would suggest renting the 10-24mm as well for your trip.




p!nK


----------



## KmH (May 1, 2011)

kavinsc said:


> Alright thanks for the help! I want a prime lens for portraits rather than landscapes so just disregard what i said about yellowstone national park. Out of the 5 lenses Ive listed:
> 
> AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.4D
> AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.4G
> ...


 
What kind of portraits? Just head shots,? Head and shoulders? 3/4? full body? Couples? Families? Available light only, or would you be using supplimental lighting?


DOF is controlled by 4 factors:
subject distance
background distance
lens focal length
lens aperture
http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/depth-of-field.htm

Portraits are usually done at f/8 to f/11.

The fixation so many have on shallow DOF is often misplaced because at wide open apertures, like f/1.8, the DOF is so shallow it is difficult getting the part of the scene the photographer wants in focus ,actually inside that very shallow space.


----------



## ultimadrift (May 1, 2011)

35mm f1.8g suffers from CA when shot wide open. Have to wait until the 50mm f1.8g comes out to see...


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 1, 2011)

50 1.4D

fast focus
great bang for buck


----------

